# Water changes



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

I seen a thread on here before for making it easier to do water changes.
Cant find it anywhere.

It was a project of some sort for making your water changes easier, using hose connected to your tap and then to the tank, and it worked for both emptying and refilling.

Anyone any ideas on this also.


----------



## bearwithfish (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a ... hanger.php

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/d ... hanges.php

from the library here..... personally i dont mind doing them manually so i have nothing else to offer good luck!!


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

yea had a look at them, didnt like those, too expensive, there is an easy one where you just connect to your tap and it does it all for ya.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Is it something you leave hooked up to the faucet / tank all the time?

A simple python works for me. :? How large is your tank?


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

its 40 gallons, yea something thats hooked to the faucet, you dont leave it there unless you have a dedicated tap for your tank. You connect it to the faucet then into the tank and begin the syphoning. Its really cool.

Whats a python?


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

A Pythonis the thing you're referring to. It's the name brand. Hook it up to the faucet at water change time, drain the tank, switch the connector, and refill.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks for that info mate, looks cool.


----------



## speakerman3 (Nov 14, 2009)

To facilitate large water changes, I use a lead-free garden hose with the male side in the tank for removing water, siphoning it into my garden. When it is time to refill, I use a dedicated garden hose-end sprayer (Miracle Grow plant food sprayer) that has never been used for fertilizing of any kind and put epsom salts, dry Amquel+ and anything else that I want to add to the tank in the attachment. I attach the female end of the hose to my kitchen faucet with an adapter from the hardware store, and run warm water into my tank. I check the temperature with a digital thermometer and keep it close to my tank temperature, making little adjustments as needed. The hose-end sprayer mixes my water treatments in as the tank refills and my fish get fresh water that is at the right temperature and treated on the fly. I can change 30 gallons in very little time using this method without picking up a single bucket.

Best of all, my Julies and synodontis petricola are almost constantly in a breeding frenzy with the regular water changes.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep Python style systems rule. I use potable water hoses and a water bed fill kit....same thing as a Python, just blue.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

get a simple brass fitting that goes onto your shower... where the shower head goes.
screw a plastic hose connector onto the fitting, get some clear tubing, connect, run to the tank, turn on the shower and you are done.

you can get everything you need at home depot for under 20 bucks. you may have to run to a lfs to get the hose connector. they should have what you need.


----------



## utahpeacock (Mar 14, 2011)

if your looking for a python i recommend looking for used, it can save a bunch just make sure is good condition


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

Python is a good tool to have in the fish room. It has its pro's and con's so be sure you are aware of this.

I have used one for quite some time now and pretty much only use it for the sumps and bottom tanks. The thing with a python, besides the fact they fail in time and needs to be replaced, is you have to run water to remove water. Not sure what the ratio is but I am thinking not 1:1. It is an excellent way to do WC's in smaller tanks and my wife use one all the time on her tanks when doing maintenance. On the larger tanks as posted earlier a simple siphon type gravel cleaner connected to a short hose to a garden, drain or outside is a better choice.

My advice would be to get one for its convience of use, I just don't use it all the time on all my tanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

cant tell exactly how much water you are taking out or putting back in with a python therefor you have to add dechlorinator for the whole tank isntead of just the water you put back in and also how would u know how much buffer/salt to put in... idk i like using a big bucket so i know exactly how much water im taking in and out


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

fox said:


> Python is a good tool to have in the fish room. It has its pro's and con's so be sure you are aware of this.
> 
> I have used one for quite some time now and pretty much only use it for the sumps and bottom tanks. The thing with a python, besides the fact they fail in time and needs to be replaced, is you have to run water to remove water.


Sorry if I'm misunderstanding you but you don't have to run the water to drain the tank. I only need to run my sink for about 5-10 seconds to start the siphon then I turn it off and my tank continues to drain in the sink.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

60gallon said:


> fox said:
> 
> 
> > Python is a good tool to have in the fish room. It has its pro's and con's so be sure you are aware of this.
> ...


Is your sink on the same floor as the tank?


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes my sink is on the same floor as my tank.


----------



## Sin in Style2 (Feb 6, 2004)

thats why you dont need to run it. Pythons can be used from a higher floor where a siphon is impossible otherwise.


----------



## Sin in Style2 (Feb 6, 2004)

double post blah


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

My tank is on the same floor not on a higher floor.

I dont want people reading this thinking you _have _to run your water to drain your tank...because thats not always the case. Everyone's tank setup is different. As long as your tanks water line sits higher than what youre draining it into you dont have to run your water to keep the siphon.

Another option is get a powerhead and use that to drain / fill your tank. Sometimes my phyton is a little slow (im very impatient at time  ) so I'll put a maxijet 1200 w/ a 1/2" hose attached in the tank and drain it outside, works pretty fast.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

If you need to add a pump why use a python.

If the faucet is on a lower level and you have enough tubing the siphon will work great. If the faucet is on the same level as the tank try emptying the sump, Or a tank on the bottom of your stand, and let me know how that works for you :wink:

You would get better results draining into the toilet or shower/ tub than a counter level sink once the syphon is started.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

fox said:


> If you need to add a pump why use a python.
> 
> If the faucet is on a lower level and you have enough tubing the siphon will work great. If the faucet is on the same level as the tank try emptying the sump, Or a tank on the bottom of your stand, and let me know how that works for you :wink:
> 
> You would get better results draining into the toilet or shower/ tub than a counter level sink once the syphon is started.


I dont _need _to add or use the maxijet. If Im in a hurry and Im doing a larger that average water change I will use a Maxijet 1200 instead of the Phython because its quicker that letting gravity do it. If Im doing a normal weekly 30% water change the python works just fine _for me_. :wink:

The OP is talking about a tank not a sump. Of course if youre draining a sump and its lower than the sink gravity wont work so youll need some help.


----------

